
A Window of Opportunity for Macs, Soon to Close  - tojileon
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/16/technology/16digi.html?ex=1347595200&en=7d6cd1aff71e9ca1&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
run4yourlives
Funny thing is, I'm not sure if the windows market is where mac's are really
making a dent. (yet)

From what I can tell, it seems more that users who would be ready to make the
jump from windows to linux are opting for macs instead.

A rails conference I was at last year was 99% mac. I'd assume most of the web
languages are the same. This is especially true in the laptop segment, which
seems to be growing as well.

If I were apple, I'd stay the course. Looking at market shares when a vast
majority of people aren't even replacing their xp boxes is kinda useless. Give
it a year and those boxes will be a year older. Most of them won't be moving
to vista.

~~~
Tichy
Why, it seems Apple is even worse than Windows when it comes to open systems?
It seems to me a Linux user would be the least likely candidate for switching
to OS X.

~~~
run4yourlives
The biggest reason is that most Linux apps are ported onto OSX a lot faster
than they are windows.

There are a lot of people now that are attached more to open source
applications than the platform itself.

------
tx
He believes that Apple is not growing _even faster_ because they do not sell
as much in retail. He mentions HP. But not DELL, who is #1 and also sells
(mostly) through their web site and have very limited in-store presence.

Am I missing something? What's the point of an article like that if his only
argument is so weak? I, personally, see exponential growth of apple hardware
among my friends and peers.

And I just did not get his "flywheel" paragraph about Vista. Is it going to
suck less because of... of what?

------
cstejerean
I'm not sure that I agree with the article. Perhaps Apple would have higher
market share if the Macs were sold in more retail locations but I think this
might drive customer satisfaction down. IMO Apple wants to control the
distribution channel in order to create the right customer experience. I was
amazed for example at how easy it was to purchase an iPhone and sign up for
the service compared to the usual hassle of buying and activating a phone.

What I'd like to see (if anyone has any links, please do share) is the percent
market share between licensed copies of Windows and licensed copies of OS X.

------
nanijoe
I need a new laptop, I really don't want a Vista, but it is hard for me to
justify spending $2500 on a MacBook Pro. Apple needs to do something about
their pricing if they want a bigger market share.

~~~
run4yourlives
Why not an iBook? Do you really need the extra's on an Macbook?

~~~
jimbokun
upmodded you, but they're called MacBooks now.

